# VPN to a remote office with an existing VPN tunnel



## sp0tlight999 (May 24, 2011)

I have an existing VPN tunnel from my branch office to corporate. I want to allow my employees to establish a VPN connection to our local branch office where we have a local server, and not go through the corporate office. Can I set up a direct VPN connection to my router/firewall at the branch office, even when there is a VPN tunnel already connected between my office and corporate?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

That would depend on the equipment you have.

Presently you have a site to site vpn. You want to add client vpn access.

Question is does your vpn router/firewall support client vpn connections?


----------

